# one international!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Redrum (Mar 1, 2011)

Can any one give me some info about this company.

Kind Regards


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Try this: Let me google that for you


----------



## Redrum (Mar 1, 2011)

*More info please*

Was wanting to here first hand from people about them. plus google does not really bring anything up


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,

i am not sure if this is what your looking for: but it said "one international" 

One International Dubai - Related links | Social network with Bookmarking Services

Best One International Services & Consultancy, Inc. | Facebook


----------



## Offshore Man (Feb 3, 2009)

*ur message*



Redrum said:


> Can any one give me some info about this company.
> 
> Kind Regards


WHat are you looking for?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Offshore Man said:


> WHat are you looking for?


Its a very old post that you've resurrected, without offering any answers to the question so I'm going to close it

Jo xx


----------

